# Going 2 anglesey



## fire stick (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi going 2 anglesey on tuesday till friday . Need 2 know some nice and quiet poi.Been a stressful week. Thanks.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 13, 2016)

Penmon point, but it does get busy with other campers/motorhomes, if you do go and it looks too busy head back out after a few hundred yards back up the lane from the point you will see a lane on your right follow that to the bottom into a large parking area next to the sea, not many people go down there so is nice and quite


----------



## fire stick (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks i will.


----------



## sasquatch (Oct 13, 2016)

Please be careful all the speeding offences I gained was in Wales issued by the Taffy Taliban!


----------

